# Starting INSANITY today...



## Guest (May 3, 2010)

I ordered INSANITY and I'm starting it today. Anyone else done it? I'm excited, yet afraid of the pain...I know it's gonna hurt!

In case you don't know what it is: [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZLK28BHJDd8[/ame]

Pray for me!


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Good luck!


----------



## SerenityMama (Aug 26, 2009)

My friend just started it last week and she loves it!! Her and her hubby get up before he heads to work to do it and they said it is great.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I'd be flat on the floor after the first 30 seconds. Paramedics would be called after 1 minutes. holy cow....that's...er..appropriately named!  Good luck. Let it know how it went!


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm with you Ann, I think participants would need to be very careful they don't injur themselves doing this work out.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Oh man, that looks like FUN! I would love to find a place around here that had classes like that. I don't think I could do it in the living room of my 100-year-old farmhouse, though. I'm afraid we'd have to rebuild the floor! I seriously would love to do that workout.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2010)

I'm on week two. I'm sitting here drinking my recovery formula, debating on weather to pass out or throw up....It is INSANE.

It's definately not something you want to do if you have knee problems. There's A LOT of jumping (and shaking the house). I scraped my knuckles on the ceiling once. I've been looking at getting it for a couple months. Read a lot of reviews, watched a lot of videos...decided to order it, but not before preparing myself for it. They tell you upfront that it is INSANE. It will work, but it is the hardest workout available currently, so you have to be committed. At the time, I was doing Total Body Sculpt with Gilad on FitTV. I was being stingy with it, so I decided I had to be committed with it. If I could stay committed to that for 30 days, I'd order the INSANITY. I did, so I ordered it. 

I have to say, that I'm glad I did this "pre-training" beforehand. I would be in much worse shape right now. This is NOT a workout for someone who is very overweight and has never done an exercise program before! You'd give up after 5 minutes! 

I'm never one to sweat much, but my face is soaked before the WARM UP is over...and body soaked by the end. Grown men cry and whine in the video and even the instructor takes a break!


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Are you still at it? If so, how's it going?


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

This looks a lot like the P90X stuff and the CrossFit stuff that I was wanting to do. COOL! I am starting with jillian michaels 30 day shred though b/c I have no strength in my arms at all! Then I'll move to one of those. 

Cindyc.


----------

